# batteries



## bahaha (May 2, 2005)

I could have sworn that yesterday there was a thread on here about buying batteries in bulk. After searching extensively, i can't find it. Maybe i'm going crazy and imagined the whole thing. Anyway, what are some thoughts on 9v batteries for wireless mics. Over the last two years, my schools stockpile has dwindled and now we're basically out. Any tips on where to get them for cheap? Also, has anyone tried lithium batteries? http://www.flashlightsunlimited.com/lithium-9v.htm this says they last up to four times as long, but they cost basically four times as much.


----------



## Kruton (May 2, 2005)

My tried and trusted batter is Duracell Procell.

You can only get them in 12 packs.
kinda expenisive but def worth it.


----------



## tjbaudio (May 2, 2005)

Procells from production advantage. I buy a fresh batch for each show. I find that is often the lowest cost even compaired to bulk cheep ones.


----------



## BNBSound (May 2, 2005)

If you can't get ProCells, surprisingly, the Wal-Mart generic brand (Enercell?) in the blue packaging have done well for me in the past. Bought a few in a pinch one time for around the same price as the PCs and they did the same duty right along side them.


----------



## JahJahwarrior (May 2, 2005)

at my church they buy Engergizer "industrial" batteries in bulk, 9v. Not sure where. No commments on how long they last because in the sanctuary they use them for one service then change them. But that's about 5 hours though....nextdoor for youth I actually usually take the used ones from over there, and they work fine. I use them for one week, then another if they still seem good. So that's maybe up to 10 hours. But, don't quote me on that


----------



## avkid (May 2, 2005)

Duracell Procell and many other types of batteries can be found at www.zbattery.com 
for an industry deal add /foh.html to the address


----------



## bdesmond (May 2, 2005)

I generally buy in large case quantity from www.batteriesandbutter.com. By case quantity I mean >5K at a time. They've been easy to work with past few orders, haven't really shopped around since I found them.


----------



## Peter (May 2, 2005)

5,000 batteries!! wow, that seems like alot. What do you use them all for? wireless mics? Are they all just for your theator or what?


----------



## bdesmond (May 2, 2005)

Honestly, I couldn't tell you what all happens to them. They're purchased for wireless mics primarily. The case sits in the cabinet, and when it starts looking empty I reload. People come looking for batteries for this, that, and the other and someone gives them some. Public service I guess.


----------



## Peter (May 2, 2005)

LoL and wow! I kinda wish we had something like that arround here. We always have to go scrounging for batteries: begging teachers and anyone else in the building who might have a few. For big shows we go out and buy a stick of duracells or whatever is on sale.


----------



## AVGuyAndy (May 2, 2005)

I have good luck with Procell and Maxell Alkaline Gold.


----------



## sound_nerd (May 2, 2005)

We use Energizer Industrial for the AA batts. Seeing as our mics are Seinheisser (sp?) Evolution series, they use the AA instead of the 9V. Kinda nice. For the few Sure wireless we have that take the 9V we use ProCells. Batteries get changed every show, but I have drained a few of the Energizer AA's and got roughly 10 hours out of them.


----------



## propmonkey (May 2, 2005)

for personla use i use Duracell Ultra's for our theatre we use Procells. shop around we got a really good deal something like $1 a battery.


----------



## Andy_Leviss (May 2, 2005)

For the last few years, ProCells have NOT been consistent, to the point that when I am in the position to spec out a system for rental or purchase, I not only specify Energizer Industrial, but specifically prohibit the substitution of ProCells. 

Ever since Duracell was bought by Gillette, something changed, be it formulation, quality control, both, or something else, and now there are many more "bad out of the box" batteries than acceptable. I no longer feel comfortable trusting my shows to them, and I know many other sound guys who feel the same way.

Do yourself a favor, and switch to Energizer Industrials.


----------



## Andy_Leviss (May 2, 2005)

Here's a quote from a test Professional Wireless Systems ran on a number of battery brands in a Vega transmitter:


> For years, most of the wireless audio industry have considered Duracell Procell batteries to be the best choice. Indeed, the best battery shown on the graph above is a Procell. However, the three Procell's tested were extremely inconsistent. Also, the four Duracell Copper Top batteries tested were the worst performers.
> 
> The most consistent and long lasting 9v batteries seem to be the Energizer industrial and Wal*Mart Everactive batteries. These gave consistent run-times that exceeded 5 hours, 45 minutes in a BT-2020.



See the full page, including the graph of the results, at: http://www.professionalwireless.com/04_battery.htm

They test the various brands in five different models of transmitters, with detailed graphs and summaries for each. The aforementioned Vega test was the ONLY one in which ProCells bested Energizers at all, and as noted, that wasn't consistent.

--A


----------



## great_beyond (May 2, 2005)

I buy from http://www.cheapbatteries.com/ . I have never had any problems with them, and they have great prices. I generally buy Energizer, they have preformed better than duracell.


----------



## bahaha (May 3, 2005)

Wow, you guys sure do know your batteries. Thanks for the help. Now if only i had 5,000 batteries.


----------



## JasonH (May 13, 2005)

I like procells, they are the cheapest around here too.
My second choice would be Ikea 9v batteries. $2cad each and made by VARTA in GERMANY.....
come on people.... they have to be good....


----------



## bdesmond (May 13, 2005)

In case it doesn't occur to some folks as it didn't to my dumb ass today - a couple thousand batteries is a significant amount of mass to lift. I wasn't really thinking when I picked that box up and carried it across the room.

Whoever claims to be getting a good deal at a buck a battery, would suggest you go do some more shopping. That's rape.


----------



## TBNAudioEngineer (Jun 10, 2005)

I been using Procells for about 2 years now without any "bad batteries"
We use the 9v and the AA. Before we used Energizer Industrials, but I have timed the two side by side, the Procells last over an hour longer, consistantly. The engineer before me would reuse cheap batteries 2 and 3 times!!!! Thats a major don't! It's a lot cheaper to buy new batteries for EACH USE, then to screw up a show, performance, recording, etc. I always hold on to the ones I've only used an hour tops, all others hit the can.

Final Choice: DURACELL PROCELLS 8) 

Jonathan G. Phillips
TV Audio Engineer


----------



## TBNAudioEngineer (Jun 10, 2005)

I been using Procells for about 2 years now without any "bad batteries"
We use the 9v and the AA. Before we used Energizer Industrials, but I have timed the two side by side, the Procells last over an hour longer, consistantly. The engineer before me would reuse cheap batteries 2 and 3 times!!!! Thats a major don't! It's a lot cheaper to buy new batteries for EACH USE, then to screw up a show, performance, recording, etc. I always hold on to the ones I've only used an hour tops, all others hit the can.

Final Choice: DURACELL PROCELLS 8) 

Jonathan G. Phillips
TV Audio Engineer


----------



## LikeAStory (Sep 6, 2005)

Andy_Leviss said:


> Here's a quote from a test Professional Wireless Systems ran on a number of battery brands in a Vega transmitter:
> 
> 
> > For years, most of the wireless audio industry have considered Duracell Procell batteries to be the best choice. Indeed, the best battery shown on the graph above is a Procell. However, the three Procell's tested were extremely inconsistent. Also, the four Duracell Copper Top batteries tested were the worst performers.
> ...


Regarding batteries. 
Check out http://www.BuyBattery.com

A great site for Duracell Procell batteries in Bulk.


----------



## Foxinabox10 (Sep 6, 2005)

LikeAStory, this is not the forums for you if your sole intent is to promote the company you work for. Please refrain from using this for advertising.


----------



## avkid (Sep 6, 2005)

No unsolicited commercial meesages are to be posted in the Controlbooth forums without approval from the webmaster(which I highly doubt you will get)


----------



## Hughesie (Sep 8, 2005)

My school uses Toshiba 9 & AA 's and the mic's we use have a batt moniter on the reciver i have never seen a battery with two bars used and we use them alot


----------



## sgsound (Sep 8, 2005)

Has anyone used Radio Shack Enercell's. I've never used them in a cordless mic but I've used them in other things and they seem to have a pretty good run time.


----------



## avkid (Sep 8, 2005)

I use what they buy me, usually Energizer. I have an interesting Radio Shack battery story, I left my SPL meter sitting on the stage turned on for about 20 hours, when I came back and found the meter the battery still tested 5 out of 7 bars on our tester.


----------



## CHScrew (Sep 8, 2005)

I use Energizer. They last long and the price is reasonable. I don't like to buy cheap batteries because your buying just that. Cheap batteries. I'd rather pay more for a battery that last longer. 


They also zapp better when someone falls asleep with their mouth open in the booth.


----------



## Foxinabox10 (Sep 8, 2005)

I tend to use the no name batteries that the school likes to buy for all practices, but for shows, I'll use Duracell ProCells if possible, otherwise just plain Duracells.


----------

